

Google's master plan [Picture] - alexwg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurvetson/21470089

======
aston
One of the more entertaining parts of the Google Tour. The master plan now
looks a lot more complex nowadays.

------
phaedrus
This reminds me of the way white boards were covered at a software company I
used to work at.

